# Need help with a feral cat



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2009)

There is a feral cat hanging around our house at the moment. 

I am a Sucker for helping cats in need and this cat is in need. To be put quite simply s/he looks like an alien (I will put pics up soon, have to borrow my flatmates camera). We've named him Roswell and i have started providing food and water for him. 

He will not let me get near him at all and is just terribly terrified of people, especially males. Although he does appear to be grateful for the food and water that i have been giving him. 

The thing that is bothering me about him is that he has no fur whatsoever on the underside of his neck. Was just wondering if anybody knows what this could be? He also has a lump on the underside of his stomach. He is definitely a stray and looks quite sickly. I am trying to build up his trust so i can get him to the local animal shelter.

If he did not look quite so sickly i would consider just continuing with the arrangment we have now....I feed him and he eats. 

I will try and get pictures of him up soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you for trying to help the poor guy. So many people just turn away and say 'it isn't their problem', so thank you for trying to help him with his problems.

About the loss of hair...if he has mange, that is a serious condition that would need care. However, if he had an abcess that burst and healed, he could have lost all of his hair at the abcessed area and it would just take some time for it to re-grow back in. The lump on his belly could be a hernia or it could be more serious, like a growth. If he were healthy in all other areas I'd just continue to provide for him and hope that he could learn to trust you and eventually allow you to handle him. But it seems like you may not be able to wait for this because he appears to need some sort of an exam and/or treatment. I think I would try to trap him. Maybe give him a little bit of time to see if he is getting any better but if not? ...then I'd trap and bring him in.
He really is lucky you've taken an interest in him. 
Wishing you good luck with him!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im not sure what kind of skin conditions you have in New Zealand. Could it be ringworm. Most likely, as Heidi said, a result if there had been an absess there. I do know in the US if you bring in a cat with tumors, absesses, skin condition to the animal control that is an immediate death sentance. Rescues are the only ones who will go the extra mile for cats with health problems. Its crewl to leave a cat with serious health problems out there sick, trying to survive. They have horrible ends of their lives. 

I hope you can trap this guy and get him some help. Its sweet that you care.


----------

